# Looks fishy afternoon bite....



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking at the conditions and it’s definitely favorable for a good afternoon bite... pressure is rising , incoming tide SW winds around 6 to 7 knots, perfect chop overcast, water temps around 76 .... We are headed out after work around 3:00. Anyone else gonna give it a go????


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well how did it go ?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Well how did it go ?


Well my instincts let us down... it definitely looked fishy but only produced a few catfish and did mange one med sized whiting... rain kinda set in with a drizzle and ..this time change thing bites!!!! Ugh ran out of daylight pretty quick. Still had a blast with my bro! We’ll find them soon....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well shoot ! You just gave them a little more time to get bigger ! They'll be huge next time ! I really wanted to go tomorrow, but I suspect that it's going to be another catfish day.....I might go anyway if the rain isn't to bad.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Well shoot ! You just gave them a little more time to get bigger ! They'll be huge next time ! I really wanted to go tomorrow, but I suspect that it's going to be another catfish day.....I might go anyway if the rain isn't to bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I’d be all over it!!! We threw around the idea to give it another shot today... we kinda was running a little behind and didn’t get out there early enough like we wanted too... keep us posted!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ended up not going today , I've been working overtime the last 3 days and just needed to chill today. But ! I got the truck all loaded up before dark, so I'm ready to go tomorrow .


----------

